# What's a Feggle?



## GD1976 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi
This probably is a silly question:blush:
But what's a Feggle?
I saw somebody's post that said Feggle's available next month


Many Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

its :2thumb:a ferret


----------



## GD1976 (Aug 2, 2009)

*O thanks*

o Thanks:blush::lol2:


x


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

sorryyyyyyyy, I have stupid names for everything :blush:


----------



## GD1976 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Feggle*

No it's a great name:2thumb:


x


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I never knew that! : victory:You learn something new everyday


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I've never heard of a ferret being called a 'feggle' but I have heard of 'young gay persons' being known as feggles.
Apparently it's in the 'urban dictionary' as such also one definitionis 'a bagel eaten by gay people'.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

saxon said:


> Well I've never heard of a ferret being called a 'feggle' but I have heard of 'young gay persons' being known as feggles.
> Apparently it's in the 'urban dictionary' as such also one definitionis 'a bagel eaten by gay people'.


 LMFAO! :lol2:


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

I just laughed loads :lol2:


----------

